# Help! More 28rsds Questions...



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

DH and I both really like the 28rsds, I think we're mostly over the bed issue, but we live on a cul-de-sac in So Cal and have no trailer parking here. We will have to store it, but we will need to be able to turn it around in our cul-de-sac and park it in front of the house for awhile to load up etc. Our TV is an Excursion. That puts our total rig at about 55'. The cul-de-sac has a radius of about 65' with the ability to pull/back into (small) driveways being my margin for error. Do you think we will have problems turning around this beast in that amount of space? This is scaring the pants off DH.

Edited to add: Would it be very much easier to turn around with the 26rs instead, which would put our overall length at about 51'?

Also, is it difficult to mount a receiver hitch on the trailer for a bike rack? We currently have a great receiver rack that I would like to continue using.

TIA!! You guys give great advice!

Rachel, Jeff
Jake (7), Luke (6), Joey (3)
2003 Ford Excursion 6.0L turbo diesel 4X4
1996 Coleman Sun Valley


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

With a long bed F250 extended cab towing a 28rsds, we are probably about as long as you. I negotiate my way through gas stations, I have made a u turn on a 75' wide city street, which means I u-turned it from the middle lane using only about two thirds of the street.... It was really stressful the first couple times out. It's long but you get used to it. The last time we were out was pretty low stress compared to the initial trips.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

You are right to do your homework about it's length. We thought it would fit in our barn but when we got it home, it turned out to be a sixteen inches too long!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

No towing pro here by any means, but I would think there would be plenty room for the 28rsds and the Excursion. I am sure that moving vans have had to make a turn in the cul-de-sac and your rig wouldn't be as long as they are. I don't feel the 26rs would be any easier to get in and out. There are some bike rack mods with pics posted in some of the Galleries that will give you some good info. Good Luck!

PS: Get the 28rsds, since that was your first choice.







DH will be able to get it up to the house ok. If he happens to take down a bush or two, well, they just happened to plant them to close to the street.


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> There are some bike rack mods with pics posted in some of the Galleries that will give you some good info. Good Luck!


Thanks! I saw the pics but couldn't seem to find any text about it. I know it is possible, but I wanted to know if there were any issues with it. Maybe I'll try another search on the threads.



ee4308 said:


> If he happens to take down a bush or two, well, they just happened to plant them to close to the street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... I hate it when that happens!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

rachel action

as an excursion owner, i know where you are coming from. your problem is going to be the turning radius, it is not very much. most places i can't even make a u-turn without making a 3 or 4 pointer, thats without the trailer.

i would suggest you and dh find a vacant or large parking lot and practice backing up. that is probably the best way you're going to get the trailer in front of your house. hopefully you live at the front of your cul-da-sac and your house would be on the left side.

we live on a long narrow street, if my neighbor on both sides of the house have cars out front i have zero room for error. like i said practice, and you will get pretty good at it.

p.s. good luck today at the dealer. also ask them if you can take a test drive with the trailer and have one of their more experianced guys go with you. 
just a thought









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like already mentioned there not going to be a big difference between the two
The more practice you get the easier it will be down the road.
Good luck with your choice









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Rachel and Jeff,

Sorry to disagree with you, but your rig length with the 28 RSDS will be about 50 feet. I have an F150 Supercrew so I'm so I'm about two inches shorter than you. I've never had a problem with turning, backing in, etc., and I have to get it in a pretty tight spot at home.

The main concern I had when making tight turns with my old TT was the sideways drag on the wheels. The Outback has the wheel placement much farther toward the rear and the side drag is greatly reduced. Before I back it in at home, I take the weight distribution bars off and that allows much more freedom in turning. You can do the same when you get to your house. Just before pulling into the cul de sac, pull over and take off the bars.

I'm sure you won't have any problems at all. Of course, I say that from the comfort of NJ (Hmmm, is there really any comfort in NJ?







), knowing you can't come and punch me in the nose if you have a problem.









Seriously, it won't be a problem.

Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

klomperklaus,

Consider a front mount receiver for your Excursion for the bike rack. We love ours.










Is backing down your cul-de-sac an option?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

7heaven said:


> klomperklaus,
> 
> Consider a front mount receiver for your Excursion for the bike rack.Â We love ours.
> 
> [snapback]69438[/snapback]​


I just installed a front mount receiver to carry my generator. The bike rack is going to be welded on the rear of the TT for me. If you do the desert thing and go off road and such, it sounds like you'll be doing a lot of dry camping - like us. I bought the generator this past summer and LOVE it. It has made my life so much easier, especially when winter camping - and we've been winter camping for 20 years. I'm kicking myself for not buying the generator 19.5 years ago.









If you decide on the front mount hitch - HAVE IT INSTALLED! I did mine myself and WHAT A PAIN!

Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, the install is a pain and lengthy! I had mine installed at etrailer.com and they quoted $65 to install and it was well worth it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I would choose the TT of your choice based on family needs not on the street you live on. With a bit of practive it is amazing the places you can get your rig in and out off. Most campgrounds unless they are pull thrus will give you a bigger challenge that your street. Before owning our TT the largest trailer I pulled was 4x8 utility trailer.

I now back my Outback in my driveway and even park it within 6" of my house without help. I just take my time and go slow.

I couple things I learned to make it easier. (Most have already been mentioned)

1 - Practice in a large parking lot
2 - Remove W/bars
3 - When backing up try to position yourself that the turn is on the driver side (this way you can look out your window and see the back corner of your TT. If you turn on the passenger side, you always have to look into your mirror

Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If that Cul-de-sac is that close you better hope that none of the neighbors parks their car out there on the road --







-- you will never get turned around...

I have actually never heard of anyone buying a trailer to fit their cul-de-sac though....

butof course with anything -- once you get use to the trailer you wil be able to to U-turns virtually anywhere -- sure -- it may take you 6 or 7 point turns to accomplish but it can be done....

get the trailer you WANT and not what fits -- you can later, with practice.. make anything fit...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

klomperklaus,

You know, I was just sitting here wondering. Wasn't that your cousin that visited my house last Saturday night?









Mark


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I live in a cul de sac and the only time its an issue is if more than 2 cars are parked front wheels to the curb. Usually my nieghbor knows to put his car in the driveway on Sunday afternoons. If its a problem I pull in next to my house instead of backing in and when alls clear I spin it around. Five different trailers of varius sizes and TV never been a big deal. The Avalanche and 27rsds do take up a good chunk of real estate.

John


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

mswalt said:


> klomperklaus,
> 
> You know, I was just sitting here wondering. Wasn't that your cousin that visited my house last Saturday night?
> 
> ...


Hummm... doubtful... DH has one cousin who used to live in TX, but is now in OK I think. Pretty much everyone else here in CA.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

mswalt & klomperklaus, Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

klomperklaus

I forgot - the receiving hitch can easily be installed on your Outback for a couple hundred bucks. There are alot of pics and plans in the gallery. Please avoid the bolt on bumper kind and have your hitch bolted or welded directly to the frame.

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I think all you will need is a little practice. I have a chevy 1500 Crew cab which is 4 inches longer than your excursion and I have a 2006 29BHS which is the identical length of the 28rsds. The outbacks have and extra foot of hitch length an with my Reece WD I can jack Knife the trailer on a ninety degree turn and put it just about any where. I live on a narrow side street and my driveway is only 10 feet wide, I have a mailbox on one side and the underground electric box and cable stantion on the other side. My first attempt to back it into the driveway the night I brought it home from the dealer took 8 swings. The next time took 3, now I do it in One shot without any help. Mirror extension help guide you because you can see the back of the trailer. You will quickly get used to the length and be a pro in no time.

Good luck and congratulations in advance on the trailer.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

nynethead said:


> I think all you will need is a little practice. I have a chevy 1500 Crew cab which is 4 inches longer than your excursion and I have a 2006 29BHS which is the identical length of the 28rsds. The outbacks have and extra foot of hitch length an with my Reece WD I can jack Knife the trailer on a ninety degree turn and put it just about any where. I live on a narrow side street and my driveway is only 10 feet wide, I have a mailbox on one side and the underground electric box and cable stantion on the other side. My first attempt to back it into the driveway the night I brought it home from the dealer took 8 swings. The next time took 3, now I do it in One shot without any help. Mirror extension help guide you because you can see the back of the trailer. You will quickly get used to the length and be a pro in no time.
> 
> Good luck and congratulations in advance on the trailer.
> [snapback]69632[/snapback]​


Sounds like you have about got that task mastered.







I expect it would take me several "swings" to back that big ole 1500 Crew Cab in a drive (without the 29BHS)







lol


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You should be fine. Just ask the neighbors to park in their driveway the first time and see how things work out.

Worse case you could always back into the cul-de-sac from the street. That would quickly sharpen your skills in backing up the trailer.


----------

